
It's amazing what American's will eat. But I bet it tastes good - gronkie
http://theincidentaleconomist.com/wordpress/adventures-in-indiana-state-fair-food-2011/
======
martswite
I'm in complete shock. I'm vaguely aware that obesity is rather a big problem
in America (no pun intended). I thought it was solely down to the supersize me
culture, clearly not. Is there anything that isn't fried in America? Deep
fried butter! Speechless....

------
pishposh
There's nothing about this post that's OK. Horrifying! :)

